# December Double, Hamm & Houten



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Again, we are running a small trip in December going to both Hamm and Houten.

Over night in animal friendly dutch hotel and use of a table in houten for leaving animals. 

All details are on our site at www.coachtotheshow.com


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

We've booked


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve, has a preferential rate been negotiated with the Hotel at all?


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

1st bus is now full, No 2 is booked


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Steve, have pm'd you re the hotel, would appreciate clarification

Ta


----------



## treeboa34 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ive booked Steve(2 seats)


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Second bus is filling up so closing this one soon, have the table booked for houten as well so let me know if you want to use it for any spare livestock you need to sell


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

got to close this one at the end of the week folks


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just to answer a few questions

DWA is allowed
Rodents are allowed
Tortoises are allowed
Duty free is allowed


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Got any contigency plans in place just in case the Euro goes belly in the next few weeks:lol2:

tell you wot it could be a buyers market as the pound is steadily plodding upwards. Time to get your skates on book your seat before the last seat is gone


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

looks like we will have a good rate anyway so alls good


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

3 days left for this one


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Just 3 seats left on this one folks


----------

